# Can I have some 'Unmedicated' IUI success stories please.



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm starting my first IUI next month.  I don't think I have any fertility problems (I'm single) all my tests have come back ok. The doc says I should try unmedicated which is ok but after reading loads on here it worries me a tad as I'm 40 in August.  I'd love to hear some success stories for unmedicated and how many goes did it take? it'd be nice to hear these from anyone the same age as me aswell - I NEED HOPE!!!!


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Mamf1e

Sadly i cannot help you as i have always had medicated IUI, but please come and join us on the thread below as one of the lovely ladies may be able to help you. IUI Girls TTC part 214

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238670.0

Wishing you all the best

Beanie xx


----------

